# Finish Brand



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

Are any of you familiar with a product called Sayerlack? Is it any good and worth the money.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Never heard of it until now, but I don't keep up with such things anyway. Here's a bit of info on it. Sayerlack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If it was me, and I was really curious, I'd just get as small a can of it as I could buy, and give it a shot.


----------

